# Hello



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

Am new to the forum and just want to say how informative a lot of the threads are. Am enjoying the level of detail that is involved.

Am in the middle of researching different machines and grinders so would welcome any good offers anyone comes across. Modest budget but would be open to suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Niall some good deals in the for sale thread on here, have you narrowed your machine/budget down to anything specific? as you'll read on here don't skimp on a grinder.


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

Ive mentioned in other threads; am open to both a lever machine and a semiautomatic machine. Have been looking at an Elektra Micro Casa, lever and semiauto versions. Also looking at Expobar/ECM machines. I did notice you have an Expobar for sale! Am still deliberating and trying to figure out what is best. Budget is around the £1000 mark for machine and grinder, but if there was a good deal would maybe go above.

In researching machines ive come to realise the importance of grinders. So thanks for reinforcing that!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I also have a super jolly I would sell, I would do the Expobar and jolly for £1000 delivered.


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

OK, I'll have a think. Thanks


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

Sorry, have you got grinder listed on here?


----------

